# A few ornaments



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been working on and off on this group of ornaments for what seems like forever. Lots of different woods... Some local, some from WB, some from elsewhere.

C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

Those almost make me want to put up a tree. Gorgeous stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 7, 2014)

At least someone has at least a little time to turn. Great job as always man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice ornaments.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I especially like the natural edge ones!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 7, 2014)

Those are very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2014)

Mighty nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

Are those hollow? And do you attach the stem before you turn the bell and turn all at once??


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Are those hollow? And do you attach the stem before you turn the bell and turn all at once??



They are hollow, but I turn the two sections separately. I turn the lower/bell section from a stopper blank glued to a waste block. After turning, hollowing, and sanding, I drill a 1/4" hole through what's left of the upper portion of the bell. Then, I part it off and hand sand the top portion of the bell. The handle gets turned out of a pen blank with a 1/4" tenon on the end. A little drop of thick CA links them together nicely. If you look up inside the bell, you can see the hole and the end of the tenon. If you wanted to(I generally don't), you could turn a little knocker to insert into the drill hole from the inside of the bell. I've also glued in little crystals or decorative beads to mask the drill hole, but I generally don't do anything to the hole.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 7, 2014)

Those look great! Very nice shape and those spindles are just the right proportion to the bell size.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome work Dave, you should put em up for sale maybe..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 7, 2014)

This are really nice Keller. I especially like the natural edge ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 7, 2014)

Those are awesome, Keller!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice! Maybe if I do a tree someday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice....real nice....

Oh....here ya go.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice Doc! The live edge ones are my personal favorites. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 7, 2014)

DKMD said:


> They are hollow, but I turn the two sections separately. I turn the lower/bell section from a stopper blank glued to a waste block. After turning, hollowing, and sanding, I drill a 1/4" hole through what's left of the upper portion of the bell. Then, I part it off and hand sand the top portion of the bell. The handle gets turned out of a pen blank with a 1/4" tenon on the end. A little drop of thick CA links them together nicely. If you look up inside the bell, you can see the hole and the end of the tenon. If you wanted to(I generally don't), you could turn a little knocker to insert into the drill hole from the inside of the bell. I've also glued in little crystals or decorative beads to mask the drill hole, but I generally don't do anything to the hole.



Those are really nice David. What are the dimensions of the bell block? could you use a set of pin jaws to hold the bell if you turned a tenon first. I was thinking if you used a block longer than your average stopper blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2014)

daugher12 said:


> Those are really nice David. What are the dimensions of the bell block? could you use a set of pin jaws to hold the bell if you turned a tenon first. I was thinking if you used a block longer than your average stopper blank.



They're 2 1/2 to 3" long. I think the pin jaws would work just fine with a tenon... I'd have to think about how to form the tenon on the natural edge blanks, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Those look great David I think you choose some great woods to match up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2014)

A beautiful line-up, looks like a great way to play with a lot of different woods, I can appreciate how much work that photo represents, all finely crafted...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 7, 2014)

Very nice! The natural edge ones remind me of scrolls...very delicate Christmas cookies (Norwegian/Scandinavian) Keep sakes for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 7, 2014)

Great ornaments!

Your method is very similar to the one used by a guy at our club who makes tulips, except he uses several blanks that he cuts corners off on the bandsaw then glues together "inside out" before shaping and hollowing.

One trick he showed us to stop the piece flying off across the room when he parts it off -- he drills the hole for the stem just like you mentioned, but he makes sure to drill well beyond the point where he's going to part it off. Then he jams a dowel into the hole: when he parts off the flower head, he only cuts up to the dowel (not all the way through it). Then he can pull the flower head and dowel out of the waste block, and remove the dowel from inside the flower.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Berserker (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, those are real nice. You've certainly have been busy. I'm going to have to put that on my 'try it some day' list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice job, Dave. Those look great and some good tips on how to do things also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice, I will have to try this sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

